# Who will beat the Gators next football season?



## Mako22 (Jun 10, 2009)

Which team or teams do y'all think have a legitimate shot at beating Tim Tebow and the freaks from Gainesville?

I of course think that my Noles have a shot at beating them in that sewer drain called the swamp come next November.

Y'alls opinion on who can beat em?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 10, 2009)

LSU plays them in Baton Rouge so I think they have a good chance of beating them. It's been a pretty good series the last 5-6 years. 

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 10, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> LSU plays them in Baton Rouge so I think the Bayou kitties have a good chance of getting beat down 41-7 by Tebow, Spikes, and the rest of the Gators.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 10, 2009)

Go Cocks!  We are due and we got em at home!!!


----------



## CAMO84 (Jun 10, 2009)

Vandy,nah really dont see anybody unless key players get hurt


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 10, 2009)

No one...Looking at their schedule, I don't think they will lose.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, we don't play 'Ol Miss.....that helps....and we have an open week before LSU, so I think we're looking pretty good to make it to the SECCG. Actually it looks like LSU would be the toughest test, but we always seem to have that one game where we let one get away and make the season more interesting than it needs to be.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 10, 2009)

don't forget Carolina missed a last FG in the swamp for a 17-16 loss in 2006 the year florida won the bcs.  Anything can happen any given year....so who will be their ole miss this year?


----------



## sleeze (Jun 10, 2009)

LSU has the best chance. 

I am always NERVOUS when the Gators play LSU.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jun 10, 2009)

Bama in the Dome!


----------



## kingfish (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, no one waves the Orange and Blue flag any more than I do.  This being said, LSU scares me the most, followed by UGA, Carolina, FSU, whom ever they play in the SEC championship (if they get there) and the national championship game (if they get there).  Like IrishLeprechaun said, any given weekend.  Is it Sept 5th yet ?  I DO love SEC football.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 10, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> especially at Baton Rouge....and at night....



Yep , its gonna be tuff with all them drunk cajuns.



kingfish said:


> Well, no one waves the Orange and Blue flag any more than I do.  This being said, LSU scares me the most, followed by UGA, Carolina, FSU, whom ever they play in the SEC championship (if they get there) and the national championship game (if they get there).  Like IrishLeprechaun said, any given weekend.  Is it Sept 5th yet ?  I DO love SEC football.



Well said.
LSU, UGA, USCe, FSU in that order for me too.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 11, 2009)

LSU....... we need some TIGER BAIT.


----------



## country boy (Jun 11, 2009)

nobody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the way to beat them is to keep Tebow off the field. You can do this with a very efficient running offense that scores often after several 8-12 minute drives, got to get in the red zone at the end though. Tebow don't play defense (at least not yet) so beat the Gator "D" and control the clock and your team has a chance.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 11, 2009)

Tennessee


----------



## proside (Jun 11, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> LSU plays them in Baton Rouge so I think they have a good chance of beating them. It's been a pretty good series the last 5-6 years.
> 
> Geaux Tigers!



I agree bro



Woodsman69 said:


> I think the way to beat them is to keep Tebow off the field. You can do this with a very efficient running offense that scores often after several 8-12 minute drives, got to get in the red zone at the end though. Tebow don't play defense (at least not yet) so beat the Gator "D" and control the clock and your team has a chance.



I agree on that too, but looking at our schedule and considering we are returning all 11 starters off a NC defense that held the highest scoring  offense in NCAA history to just 14 points will be a very hard thing to do


----------



## garndawg (Jun 11, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Well, we don't play 'Ol Miss.....that helps....and we have an open week before LSU, so I think we're looking pretty good to make it to the SECCG. Actually it looks like LSU would be the toughest test, but we always seem to have that one game where we let one get away and make the season more interesting than it needs to be.



No, but you do have to travel to Starkville this year, where the Gators haven't won since 1985 (maybe 1983, I can't remember...)

Anyhow, Dan Mullen has already penciled this one in red on the MSU schedule.

That said, I'm not hitting the koolaid early this year, as I expect the Bulldogs will barely be over .500 for the season, but I'd be willing to make a bet on the outcome of when Tebow and Co. travel to the Golden Triangle...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> Bama in the Dome!


  and no JPW ballerina for them to dance with this time......


*ROLL TIDE ROLL*


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 11, 2009)

Turkeypaw said:


> Tennessee





The Gators may lose a game, but it sure ain't gonna be THIS one. Lame Kitten is going to pay dearly.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 11, 2009)

sandhillmike said:


> The Gators may lose a game, but it sure ain't gonna be THIS one. Lame Kitten is going to pay dearly.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know which one is funnier TN or Miss State


----------



## garndawg (Jun 11, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I don't know which one is funnier TN or Miss State



Spoken like a true Corn Dog.

Hey...what's that smell...?


----------



## GAX (Jun 11, 2009)

Turkeypaw said:


>



You asked for it, TPaw..


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 11, 2009)

the toughest game will be the sec title game. against ol miss. why is nobody giving the rebels a chance? they beat us last year and it wasn't a fluke. plus, they are returning as many starters as florida, if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 11, 2009)

garndawg said:


> Spoken like a true Corn Dog.
> 
> Hey...what's that smell...?



That's the smell of 2 BCS Championships in the last 5 years against the muted sound of cowbells clogged with manure. 

When's the last time state has beaten LSU?


----------



## twoshoes (Jun 11, 2009)

*Prognostications for the 2009 season*

Any given Saturday anything can happen. 

The Florida Gators seem to get their jaws slammed shut just like the rest of the SEC every season. Sometimes they win, and sometimes they lose. 

Auburn, LSU, and now Ole Miss are now being thought of as contenders, but the truth is everyone is threat. 

Everybody has LSU circled on the schedule as a possible loss and that would be a legitimate loss. Except Urban Meyer also circled that on the 2009 Schedule after they beat Georgia last year. Bet on it, Florida is looking at the obvious as well.

Looking ahead, playing scared, and officiating has always beat teams playing in the SEC.  

My wife went to school at UF and I spent several years down there watching and analyzing their game. Florida loses games when they look ahead, play scared, and when the officiating is not on their side. Look at their losses over the since 1997; the wins and losses speak for themselves.

Another problem Florida has is when they lose emotion. Tebow and Spikes are the emotional generators on the team. When they get in the head of their opponent- it is a Florida win. When the other team slams their faces in the wall-  it becomes a Florida loss.

LSU doesn't care about Florida's reputation and has no fear of the swamp or anywhere else. This is why Florida loses games and can't get a mental edge over LSU. What UF has in its favor this year is that bye week before LSU.

Auburn would get excited playing Florida (under Tuberville) because they could play as underdogs and win. No mental edge. Another advantage Auburn has is that LSU would be playing UF the following week, so Florida would be looking ahead to LSU. 

Ole Miss caught Florida looking ahead last year when Florida was looking at LSU.

Georgia on the other hand is equal to if not superior to Florida in every way (coaching, players, and toughness) but they fall flat on their face sometimes because Florida has that mental edge. Georgia typically plays Florida scared in the first half of their games with UF. Why? Mental edge. 

Florida expects to win and plays with emotion whenever they play Georgia. Florida never expects to lose to Georgia, and wins the game before it is played. It is only too often too late that Georgia realizes that they can beat Florida.

Officiating. Never underestimate this factor. To Georgia fans and fans, whenever Penn Wagers shows up to officiate the Georgia Florida game, consider the game lost. Many other games Penn calls with Georgia end up with multiple questionable calls, multiple missed calls under review (obvious facemasks), and game stopping momentum calls.

Regardless, the game I expect Florida to win is not the obvious one of contention- LSU. Instead, I believe UF may lose Arkansas or Georgia; especially if they fly under the radar. 

Florida has the bye before playing LSU and LSU plays Georgia before playing Florida. Florida will be focused on LSU and LSU will be looking at UF. I think this may help Georgia overall.

Florida fans- exercise caution when it comes to all the hype out there. Remember Florida is full of young men who are fallible and prone to make mistakes (just like everyone else).  If you win out, congratulations. If not, the losses will most likely have come from either Arkansas, LSU, or Georgia or some mix of the three.

I will be rooting for Georgia, my wife will rooting for Florida, and my daughter will be rooting for LSU except when they play UGA.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 11, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I don't know which one is funnier TN or Miss State





gaxtreme said:


> You asked for it, TPaw..


----------



## garndawg (Jun 11, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> That's the smell of 2 BCS Championships in the last 5 years against the muted sound of cowbells clogged with manure.
> 
> When's the last time state has beaten LSU?



Noted, but we weren't talking about MSU/LSWho, were we?

Incidentally, I have never been so mad as when Croom rolled over right before the half against ya'll last year.  Just..just...I still can't talk about it without getting spit all over the monitor...

I'm so glad he's gone...


----------



## Jhunt (Jun 11, 2009)

UGA????


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 11, 2009)

You heard it here first.

OSU!!!!!!!!!  You know what they say about paybacks.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 11, 2009)

twoshoes said:


> Any given Saturday anything can happen.
> 
> The Florida Gators seem to get their jaws slammed shut just like the rest of the SEC every season. Sometimes they win, and sometimes they lose.
> 
> ...



Good post. Well thought out and written. 

You probably won't fit in well with the other dawg fans here though. Please refer to postings by Fair Weather Dawg, Dawg Pound, and TuffDawg for explanation.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 11, 2009)

Madsnooker said:


> You heard it here first.
> 
> OSU!!!!!!!!!  You know we just want to lose to another SEC team again .



Fixed it for ya Snooker!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 11, 2009)

twoshoes said:


> Any given Saturday anything can happen.
> 
> The Florida Gators seem to get their jaws slammed shut just like the rest of the SEC every season. Sometimes they win, and sometimes they lose.
> 
> ...



Excellent post IMO. I agree for the most part and I don't think anyone will be undefeated in the SEC this year. I'm glad we are already getting slammed and counted out this year. History shows that's when we play our best ball


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 11, 2009)

Bout time for SHS


----------



## Jhunt (Jun 11, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> we are already getting slammed and counted out this year.



You on the team?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 11, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Fixed it for ya Snooker!



Thanks, not sure how I made the mistake in the first place. Must be the sugar in the sweet tea I've been sippin this mornin.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 11, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> You on the team?



not anymore


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 11, 2009)

Madsnooker said:


> You heard it here first.
> 
> OSU!!!!!!!!! You know what they say about paybacks.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 11, 2009)

Madsnooker said:


> Thanks, not sure how I made the mistake in the first place. Must be the sugar in the sweet tea I've been sippin this mornin.


 

Sweet tea!!!!!?????

Well, you've at least started the conversion from your Yankee ways.  Now we've just have to get you to see the error of your ways in being an OSU fan.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 11, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Sweet tea!!!!!?????
> 
> Well, you've at least started the conversion from your Yankee ways.  Now we've just have to get you to see the error of your ways in being an OSU fan.


I don't like OSU either, but it's better than being a UGA or LSU fan.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jun 11, 2009)

Bama in the Dome come December. I think both teams will be perfect in the regular season.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 11, 2009)

Turkeypaw said:


> I don't like OSU either, but it's better than being a UGA or LSU fan.


 
You sir, are correct on the first account, but show your lack of intelligence on the second!  



To say something like that you are either a Yankee or a Northern sympathizer!  I'll bet you voted for Obama and have a framed picture of Nancy Pelosi in your office!


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (Jun 11, 2009)

The only team beating florida this is going to be. 



                                                   The police department


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 11, 2009)

Halloween will be the day of their lose.


----------



## Grand Slam (Jun 11, 2009)

Texas. But, if Tebow and the UF win it all, he should go down as the greatest college QB of all time.


----------



## proside (Jun 11, 2009)

twoshoes said:


> LSU doesn't care about Florida's reputation and has no fear of the swamp or anywhere else. This is why Florida loses games and can't get a mental edge over LSU. What UF has in its favor this year is that bye week before LSU.
> 
> 
> Georgia on the other hand is equal to if not superior to Florida in every way (coaching, players, and toughness) but they fall flat on their face sometimes because Florida has that mental edge. Georgia typically plays Florida scared in the first half of their games with UF. Why? Mental edge.
> ...



Yeah I am sure LSU was not scared last year when they played the Gators but that did not stop the BEAT DOWN that LSU took!

I am not going to jump on the good post wagon on this one and I will tell you why!

Looks like some undercover excuse making or whinning about why or how you lost to Florida!

We have beat you 16 or 17 games in the last 20!

You saying that your program or team is better than ours but you guys realize it too late is a joke!


Out of curiosity, when did UGA realize that they could beat us last year?

Was it after we put up 55 on their D ?
Or was it after we won our 3rd NC Trophy in the last 12 years or so?

How ya like me now Comeaux?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 11, 2009)

Proside, you are the foshizzle 

You know it's true, every year LSU and Florida plays and every year it's one of your tougher games.

LSU ain't skeered of no gators 'cause we know how to hunt them and skin them properly


----------



## dirtroad (Jun 11, 2009)

Barring a key injury,I don't see anyone beating the Gators.
Schedule is in there favor as well.With that being said, I will still be pulling for the Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## twoshoes (Jun 11, 2009)

*Clarification*



proside said:


> Yeah I am sure LSU was not scared last year when they played the Gators but that did not stop the BEAT DOWN that LSU took!
> 
> I am not going to jump on the good post wagon on this one and I will tell you why!



Maybe I am mistaken but I thought this was a civil discussion over a question. I am sorry that you have the need to feel so indignant and hostile; understand it was not my intent to agitate you into such a fervor. Your hubris (arrogant pride) makes you seem like a bully with a chip on his shoulder, please tone it down. A respectfully disagreement goes a whole lot further than rantings which only invalidate your argument and further cause defensive behavioral responses.



proside said:


> Out of curiosity, when did UGA realize that they could beat us last year?
> 
> Was it after we put up 55 on their D ?
> Or was it after we won our 3rd NC Trophy in the last 12 years or so?



When I was talking about games Georgia lost as much as Florida won, I was referencing the history of the series from 2000. Last year was last year and we can't live in the past regardless of how much we want too.

Florida win over Georgia last year was personal and Florida wanted to drive a message to the Bulldog Nation- "Florida owns Jacksonville!"

Remember, any given Saturday Florida can loose the game just like any other team in the SEC. 2004 Florida lost to Mississippi State (no offense to MSU) and that was a game heavily favored towards UF.



proside said:


> Looks like some undercover excuse making or whinning about why or how you lost to Florida!
> 
> We have beat you 16 or 17 games in the last 20!
> 
> You saying that your program or team is better than ours but you guys realize it too late is a joke!



The series of wins and defeats of recent history that you ardently pound your chest over was the mastery of the bye week. Steve Spurrier took want Georgia did under Vince Dooley and always made sure there was a bye week before Georgia. Georgia left the bye week principle and started down a tumultous road of difficult defeats and sparse wins. Utilizing the bye week is scheduling ingenuity. Remember the series was lopsided for a number of years and will continue to be lopsided as long as the bye gets placed where it is. 

2000 Florida 34 Georgia 23 Jacksonville, Florida UGA 44–32–2 
2001 Florida 24 Georgia 10 Jacksonville, Florida UGA 44–33–2 
2002 Florida 20 Georgia 13 Jacksonville, Florida UGA 44–34–2 
2003 Florida 16 Georgia 13 Jacksonville, Florida UGA 44–35–2 
2004 Florida 24 Georgia 31 Jacksonville, Florida UGA 45–36–2 
2005 Florida 14 Georgia 10 Jacksonville, Florida UGA 45–36–2 
2006 Florida 21 Georgia 14 Jacksonville, Florida UGA 45–37–2 
2007 Florida 30 Georgia 42 Jacksonville, Florida UGA 46–37–2 
2008 Florida 49 Georgia 10 Jacksonville, Florida UGA 46–38–2

The role of emotion should never be underestimated.
2000 Florida win over Georgia, Rex Grossman willed the win.
2001-2003 Games that came down to the made and missed field goals.
2004 Georgia win over Florida, Coach Zook had been fired before the game.
2005 Florida win over Georgia, DJ Shockley injured.
2006 Florida won soundly, Georgia lost opportunities.
2007 Georgia win over Florida, Tim Tebow was injured. 2008 Florida win over Georgia, Georgia had 38 players injured. 

Injuries make a difference, no doubt. Remember, I said Tebow and Spikes are the emotional generators for Florida. In 2007, Tebow was hurt and his emotional edge was taken out of the game and Georgia played on that.

I will not discuss the Georgia Florida rivalry anymore than I have because this does not help answer the question that has been posed. I apologize to everyone for the tangent.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2009)

twoshoes said:


> Maybe I am mistaken but I thought this was a civil discussion over a question. I am sorry that you have the need to feel so indignant and hostile; understand it was not my intent to agitate you into such a fervor. Your hubris (arrogant pride) makes you seem like a bully with a chip on his shoulder, please tone it down. A respectfully disagreement goes a whole lot further than rantings which only invalidate your argument and further cause defensive behavioral responses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah what he said Oh yes I beleive Florida will lose at least two games. UGA and LSU. GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACguy (Jun 11, 2009)

Arkansas
Vandy 
USCe
LSU
In that order. I don't think they will lose a game but if they do it will come from one of those 4 teams IMO.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 11, 2009)

And further more;   no thumbs to the eyes 
                                   no knees to the crotch  
                                   and absolutely no twisting of the ear lobes


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmmm, this should be good


----------



## proside (Jun 11, 2009)

twoshoes said:


> Maybe I am mistaken but I thought this was a civil discussion over a question.
> 
> 
> When I was talking about games Georgia lost as much as Florida won, I was referencing the history of the series from 2000. Last year was last year and we can't live in the past regardless of how much we want too
> ...



Civil conversation?

We can have one as soon as you stop blaming UGA losses on everything from Referee's to players realizing they are better than Florida only after its too late.

We started winning at Florida when Spurrier came because he was a better coach than what UGA had and he recruited , coached and signed better players than UGA did!

In 2007 UGA beat Florida because they were better than us that year and KM ran for about 187 yards on our young defense!

Please remember Tebow does not play defense!

As far as discussing this rivalery anymore is fine with me, after all you got to win more games than 3 in 20 years for it to be considered a rivalery!

One other thing the thread asked who you thought who would defeat the Gators not about bye weeks and referee's calling bad calls on UGA.

Relax run up to Transmetropolitan and have ya self a Busch Light


----------



## proside (Jun 11, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Hmmm, this should be good



Have I eva let ya down!


----------



## DAWG POUND (Jun 11, 2009)

proside said:


> Relax run up to Transmetropolitan and have ya self a Busch Light



yo bubs ise think food depot has that theres busch light on sale. jest tryin to helps for sore.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 11, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Bama in the Dome come December. I think both teams will be perfect in the regular season.




That can't happen with Carolina beating them BOTH...


----------



## proside (Jun 11, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> yo bubs ise think food depot has that theres busch light on sale. jest tryin to helps for sore.



They have a end cap display!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 11, 2009)

proside said:


> They have a end cap display!!



What does Busch Light have to do with Gators putting a beatdown on the Dawgs and the Gators getting beatdown by Bama in the SECCG.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jun 11, 2009)

uga


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 11, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> You on the team?





BlackSmoke said:


> not anymore



Guess that little tidbit ran him back to the politcal forum.....


----------



## proside (Jun 11, 2009)

fairhope said:


> What does Busch Light have to do with Gators putting a beatdown on the Dawgs and the Gators getting beatdown by Bama in the SECCG.



I guess it means people drink when they are happy and drink when they are sad!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 11, 2009)

proside said:


> I guess it means people drink when they are happy and drink when they are sad!



I know I do


----------



## proside (Jun 11, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I know I do



we have alot in common!


----------



## chadair (Jun 11, 2009)

is les miles still the coach at LSWHO? no way will it be them if he is still there. altho they have a better chance then the clown school


----------



## TIMBUCK2 (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## sleeze (Jun 11, 2009)

So for all the guys that say UGA will beat the Gators next year..............Yall good for another avatar bet?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jun 12, 2009)

Count me in nothing like a little healthy competition.


----------



## JR (Jun 12, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> That can't happen with Carolina beating them BOTH...



While I like your ambition... I don't really care what you say, just PLEASE keep posting!!!!  (Diggin' that avatar)


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 12, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> You sir, are correct on the first account, but show your lack of intelligence on the second!
> 
> 
> 
> To say something like that you are either a Yankee or a Northern sympathizer!  I'll bet you voted for Obama and have a framed picture of Nancy Pelosi in your office!


I'm no Yankee or Northern sympathizer. And no I didn't vote for Obama either.

I'm from SC and I'm a Tennessee fan. 


ACguy said:


> Arkansas
> Vandy
> USCe
> LSU
> In that order. I don't think they will lose a game but if they do it will come from one of those 4 teams IMO.


Maybe LSU but I don't think  Vandy will.


irishleprechaun said:


> That can't happen with Carolina beating them BOTH...


That will never happen. Y'all can't even beat Clemson.


JR said:


> While I like your ambition... I don't really care what you say, just PLEASE keep posting!!!!  (Diggin' that avatar)


----------



## nickel back (Jun 12, 2009)

JR said:


> While I like your ambition... I don't really care what you say, just PLEASE keep posting!!!!  (Diggin' that avatar)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2009)

Enough jibberish. I have a fresh crisp $100 bill that say the Florduh Gaytors will not go undefeated this year. Any takers??


----------



## justus3131 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Gator bait*

The only team that will beat the Gators will be the Gators.  They are loaded on both sides of the line, and the only question mark will be for some of their second tier receivers to step up.  LSU will be a a good match on the road, but doubt that it will be close after half time.  
I don't think any team coming to the Swamp will come within 21 points of UF.


----------



## chadair (Jun 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Enough jibberish. I have a fresh crisp $100 bill that say the Florduh Gaytors will not go undefeated this year. Any takers??



well playin in the sec, that is a pretty sure bet. But I'll bet you ur Franklin that UF will be SEC champs again.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 12, 2009)

justus3131 said:


> The only team that will beat the Gators will be the Gators.  They are loaded on both sides of the line, and the only question mark will be for some of their second tier receivers to step up.  LSU will be a a good match on the road, but doubt that it will be close after half time.
> I don't think any team coming to the Swamp will come within 21 points of UF.



I hope your boys are that full of themselves....................


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2009)

chadair said:


> well playin in the sec, that is a pretty sure bet. But I'll bet you ur Franklin that UF will be SEC champs again.



A/C boy, I might wanna take you up on that bet. I don't think the lizards can do it again this year.


----------



## kevina (Jun 12, 2009)

If CMR can get the game moved to the Ga Dome, the Dawgs would definitely win, no doubt


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jun 12, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> UGA????



If Willie Martinez had been replaced, I'd feel better about UGA's chances in that game.  That of course, is another 1,000 threads in cyberspace, and his record of collapses since Van Gorder's departure speaks for itself.

The one thing that is material t o the Cocktail Party this year is that UGA once again has a bye week before the game.  That had to help in 2007 when Moreno ran all over UF and the defense creamed Tebow all day.  UF has had that week off more times than UGA since 1990.  Statistically, the one with the week off before the game has been the more probable to win.  (But statistics can lie and UGA has a major mental block and choking act when it comes to that game.  It's not as pronounced as SC's 5-6 game swan dive at the end of the season, but it's bad enough to lose the east.)

Those poor bastage players now have 12 games with the same number of bye weeks that they had years ago playing 10 games.  IMO, that is not good for the fans or the players, it leads to disappointing performances and perhaps more injuries.  It is a topic not discussed on the net or in the papers much, but I believe it is a  factor.  Good players can get hurt playing cupcakes just as easily as they can in big games, Sturdivant's injury last year is a good example.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 12, 2009)

Hmmm.....no threads about who will beat Bama, LSU, Georgia, or any of the other teams . Seems like the others aren't getting any respect. ACORN should do an immediate investigation.


----------



## creekbender (Jun 12, 2009)

i think florida International is gonna step up to the plate and smack down sum gators !!


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 12, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Hmmm.....no threads about who will beat Bama, LSU, Georgia, or any of the other teams . Seems like the others aren't getting any respect. ACORN should do an immediate investigation.



All I know is that my Noles are gonna do it this year, I can't wait until November! GO NOLES.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Enough jibberish. I have a fresh crisp $100 bill that say the Florduh Gaytors will not go undefeated this year. Any takers??




Just the regular season or post season too? I would take UF to win the SEC championship or even maybe Ole Miss to win the west .


----------



## bullgator (Jun 12, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> All I know is that my Noles are gonna do it this year, I can't wait until November! GO NOLES.



I seem to remember you couldn't wait for the game last year either.........


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 12, 2009)

bullgator said:


> I seem to remember you couldn't wait for the game last year either.........



You are correct and I did a lot of trash talking before that game as I will before the next one in November. GO NOLES


----------



## bullgator (Jun 12, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> You are correct and I did a lot of trash talking before that game as I will before the next one in November. GO NOLES



.............


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 12, 2009)

bullgator said:


> .............



Keep on laughing because you'll be doing a whole lot of crying in those beer mugs after Bobby whips y'all come November!

Gators stink, NOLES RULE!!!


----------



## bullgator (Jun 12, 2009)

You misinterpreted my post, but hey, that's OK.


----------



## JR (Jun 13, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> A/C boy, I might wanna take you up on that bet. I don't think the lizards can do it again this year.



PLEASE for the love of GOD tell me noone has jumped on THIS bet yet... If not, BET ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


(candy from a baby)


----------



## kevina (Jun 13, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> heck move it to Athens for all we care...............i think we put 50 on them last time we played there.



You may have, but you have got to remember, UGA was not wearing their BLACK Jerseys


----------



## Wounded Knee (Jun 13, 2009)

Gators will win wire to wire this year. Toughest challenge will be in SEC champ and National champ games whoever that is.Tebow is the X factor no one else has and that defense is gonna be one of the best ever at UF.


----------



## country boy (Jun 13, 2009)

Dog Hunter said:


> Halloween will be the day of their lose.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Jun 13, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Enough jibberish. I have a fresh crisp $100 bill that say the Florduh Gaytors will not go undefeated this year. Any takers??



Does this prediction include the National Champ game?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 13, 2009)

It's hard to go undefeated when you are the hunted like the Gators are gonna be. They are gonna get EVERYONE'S best shot and something just tells me after watching SEC football for as long as I have that they won't repeat.Complacency and injuries will be their undoing.Oh yeah BTW, Comeaux, expect another beatdown twixt the hedges my man!!


----------



## Wounded Knee (Jun 13, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> It's hard to go undefeated when you are the hunted like the Gators are gonna be. They are gonna get EVERYONE'S best shot and something just tells me after watching SEC football for as long as I have that they won't repeat.Complacency and injuries will be their undoing.Oh yeah BTW, Comeaux, expect another beatdown twixt the hedges my man!!




Complacency won't be an issue with Tim Tebow behind center I assure you but injuries you can't predict. They will surely hurt you in the wrong places. UF is deep at all positions so I'm thinking the O-line is gonna be where its won or lost.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 14, 2009)

Wounded Knee said:


> Complacency won't be an issue with Tim Tebow behind center I assure you but injuries you can't predict. They will surely hurt you in the wrong places. UF is deep at all positions so I'm thinking the O-line is gonna be where its won or lost.



Yeah are right.  Gators are probably one of the deepest teams in the country.  Not gonna be hardly any drop off if anybody gets injured, espicially on defense.

Only place i worry about ,injury wise, is the O-Line.  We have pretty good depth there too. But you can never have enough quality guys in the trenches.

We are not deep at TE either.  But Meyer can always adjust his offensive schemes and formations to his personnel just like he always does.

BTW........Welcome to the forum!!!!!!  Nice to have another Gator around.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 14, 2009)

sleeze said:


> BTW........Welcome to the forum!!!!!!  Nice to have another Gator around.



No it ain't!


----------



## burkehunter (Jun 14, 2009)

I hear Tebow ain't gonna take the full load this year so he probably won't make such an uproar this year.  Go bulldogs!


----------



## bullgator (Jun 14, 2009)

burkehunter said:


> I hear Tebow ain't gonna take the full load this year so he probably won't make such an uproar this year.  Go bulldogs!



They tried to reduce his load last year and they looked very average at the beginning of the season. Once they lost to 'Ol Miss the scheme changed and Tebow went back to doing what he does best and we know how that turned out. That said, word is they will try to platoon Brantley a fair amount but I doubt they'll risk another 'Ol Miss over it.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 14, 2009)

bullgator said:


> They tried to reduce his load last year and they looked very average at the beginning of the season. Once they lost to 'Ol Miss the scheme changed and Tebow went back to doing what he does best and we know how that turned out. That said, word is they will try to platoon Brantley a fair amount but I doubt they'll risk another 'Ol Miss over it.



With the way Tebow plays he could very easily get injured and then everything changes for the Gators.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 14, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> With the way Tebow plays he could very easily get injured and then everything changes for the Gators.



Gee, I don't believe that's been thought of before .


----------



## sleeze (Jun 16, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Gee, I don't believe that's been thought of before .





Woodsman, is only hoping Tebow gets injured.  Seems like we beat the Semi's with a injured Tebow a couple of years ago too.  Of course Tim played through the injury.

We would still hang a pile of points on the SOW if Johnny Brantley was our qb, so no worries.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Jun 16, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> With the way Tebow plays he could very easily get injured and then everything changes for the Gators.



Been hearing that for 3 years and he's still bulldozing linebackers


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 17, 2009)

My Noles are returning an experienced and well coached offensive line this time. We've got a running game now and an up and coming mobile QB in Ponder. Y'all stay over confident all the way until November because this is a rivalry game and anything can happen. I would LOVE to see my Noles ruin the Gators season by draining that toilet bowl in Hog town. I know that this year Bobby is gonna give Urban a whipping he will never forget. Tebow ain't perfect no matter how hard all the sick twisted Gator fans try to make a god out of him. He can lose, he can be beat and he ain't super man!!!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 17, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> My Noles are returning an experienced and well coached offensive line this time. We've got a running game now and an up and coming mobile QB in Ponder. Y'all stay over confident all the way until November because this is a rivalry game and anything can happen. I would LOVE to see my Noles ruin the Gators season by draining that toilet bowl in Hog town. I know that this year Bobby is gonna give Urban a whipping he will never forget. Tebow ain't perfect no matter how hard all the sick twisted Gator fans try to make a god out of him. He can lose, he can be beat and he ain't super man!!!



BWAHAHAHAH, I gotta give it to ya.  You do try.

National Champion Gators 06 and 08, How ya like dem apples?.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jun 17, 2009)

sleeze said:


> BWAHAHAHAH, I gotta give it to ya. You do try.
> 
> National Champion Gators 06 and 08, How ya like dem apples?.


 
And will be again this year unless Bama handles business.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 17, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> And will be again this year unless Bama handles business.



Giving Bama an awful lot of credit aren't ya?  Seems that the Dawgs have been getting a lot of flack so far this year for having an unproven QB and losing their star RB....Isn't Bama in the EXACT same shoes??? Along with losing some key spots in the trenches?  

I honestly think Texas stands a better chance in the BCSNCG, if they both make it that far...

I think Bama will have a good team this year, but ya'll gotta get through the West before even thinking about the Gators


----------



## chadair (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> My Noles are returning an experienced and well coached offensive line this time. We've got a running game now and an up and coming mobile QB in Ponder. Y'all stay over confident all the way until November because this is a rivalry game and anything can happen. I would LOVE to see my Noles ruin the Gators season by draining that toilet bowl in Hog town. I know that this year Bobby is gonna give Urban a whipping he will never forget. Tebow ain't perfect no matter how hard all the sick twisted Gator fans try to make a god out of him. He can lose, he can be beat and he ain't super man!!!




 stop it! u r killin me

i need air, my sides r hurtin


----------



## jdgator (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> My Noles are returning an experienced and well coached offensive line this time. We've got a running game now and an up and coming mobile QB in Ponder. Y'all stay over confident all the way until November because this is a rivalry game and anything can happen. I would LOVE to see my Noles ruin the Gators season by draining that toilet bowl in Hog town. I know that this year Bobby is gonna give Urban a whipping he will never forget. Tebow ain't perfect no matter how hard all the sick twisted Gator fans try to make a god out of him. He can lose, he can be beat and he ain't super man!!!



Poor 'ole Bobby Bowden is so senile and confused that he will run out of the locker room after half-time, get lost, and end up standing on the gator sidelines for 20minutes, calling plays and adjustments into a headset that isn't plugged in.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 18, 2009)

jdgator said:


> Poor 'ole Bobby Bowden is so senile and confused that he will run out of the locker room after half-time, get lost, and end up standing on the gator sidelines for 20minutes, calling plays and adjustments into a headset that isn't plugged in.



You can always count on some Gator trash to show his lack of class by kicking an respected old man around.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> You can always count on some Gator trash to show his lack of class by kicking an respected old man around.



And conversely, all your posts have been above board


----------



## Wounded Knee (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> You can always count on some Gator trash to show his lack of class by kicking an respected old man around.



If You Noles respected that old man you would get him off the sidelines so he would quit embarrassing himself


----------



## Wounded Knee (Jun 18, 2009)

Have you seen the kid coming behind Brantley? Trey Burton I believe it is. Its only gonna get better


----------



## bullgator (Jun 18, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> the reduced load will be nothing like what he was reduced to early last year....they tried to keep him from running head on into the D...and that hurt them...this year i think you'll see the reduced load being taking him out of the game in situations and letting Brantley run some plays. Very similar to the Leak/tebow combo from the 06 championship team.
> And let the nation see that Brantley is going to be a heck of a QB in meyer's system. I can't wait!



Exactly. After last year they know not to try and hold him back....let him play "his"game. For those times when they need to give him a break or maybe in certain tactical situations, Brantley can come in and take care of business.
Here's a thought.....how funny would it be to see Brantley under center and #15 in the backfield?....


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks like we will be set a QB for the next 4+ years.

NICE.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 18, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Exactly. After last year they know not to try and hold him back....let him play "his"game. For those times when they need to give him a break or maybe in certain tactical situations, Brantley can come in and take care of business.
> Here's a thought.....how funny would it be to see Brantley under center and #15 in the backfield?....



I think Tebow just needs to hand the ball off more. Seems like the more  the RBs get the ball the more points the teams scores. I think when Brantley takes over the team will score more points. Almost all of UF's close games last year the RBs did not get the ball very much . 

I think we need to see Rainey run the wild cat with Debose or Demps . I thought last year when Harvin ran the play he did very good.


----------



## GusGus (Jun 19, 2009)

Im not sure who will beat the Gators this year as far as the regular season goes,but I do hope that the NC is Texas vs Florida. It would make may day to watch the Horns walk all over little Tebow.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Jun 19, 2009)

GusGus said:


> Im not sure who will beat the Gators this year as far as the regular season goes,but I do hope that the NC is Texas vs Florida. It would make may day to watch the Horns walk all over little Tebow.



Your Horns shoulda got that shot last year but the good ole BCS stuck it to ya.Sooners took your whoopin instead.
In case you haven't noticed ain't nobody walked over "little" Tebow yet
It would take more than a cow, maybe a train


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2009)

I think that Corrine Brown will defeat the Gatahs next season.  She received a consulting contract to run the tutoring for the team in reading, writing, and speech communications, and she will surely lead to them all the dullards flunking out of college. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgbBP9Em00A


----------



## bullgator (Jun 19, 2009)

Tebow's graduation ceremony will probably be broadcast live in Athens. It'll be the most excited the pups have been about a graduation since.....welllll, maybe ever!. Same for Tallahassee and Knoxville.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 19, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Tebow's graduation ceremony will probably be broadcast live in Athens. It'll be the most excited the pups have been about a graduation since.....welllll, maybe ever!.



Tebow could have gone down in history as one of the greatest college players except for he picked a rotten school to play for.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 19, 2009)

Now when people remember Tebow all they will see is a silly Gator cartoon on his jersey, fat drunk fans with three teeth in their mouth and attitude, lots of attitudes about nothing. It sure stinks to be a Florida Gator.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> I think that Corrine Brown will defeat the Gatahs next season. She received a consulting contract to run the tutoring for the team in reading, writing, and speech communications, and she will surely lead to them all the dullards flunking out of college.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgbBP9Em00A


LOL that is just too funny!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 19, 2009)

I loved seeing Tebow cry like a baby and our kicker doing the mock gator chomp to the crowd 2 years ago....that said it wont happen this year but it was great!!! Not to mention the youtube video of the mulllet boy cussing the tv after the loss!!!


----------



## chadair (Jun 19, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> . It sure stinks to be a Florida Gator.



it must be better to be a clown fan at a girls school


----------



## Wounded Knee (Jun 20, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Tebow could have gone down in history as one of the greatest college players except for he picked a rotten school to play for.




Did you just say" I'm a moron making a statement in a drunken stupor"? Thats what I read.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Jun 20, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> I loved seeing Tebow cry like a baby and our kicker doing the mock gator chomp to the crowd 2 years ago....that said it wont happen this year but it was great!!! Not to mention the youtube video of the mulllet boy cussing the tv after the loss!!!



Hmmm, 2 yrs ago, would that be 2006? Why does that year sound familiar to me?


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 20, 2009)

:





Wounded Knee said:


> Hmmm, 2 yrs ago, would that be 2006? Why does that year sound familiar to me?



06 was'nt the Kick is was an AU win but 07 was the kick at the swamp!!


----------



## ACguy (Jun 20, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> I loved seeing Tebow cry like a baby and our kicker doing the mock gator chomp to the crowd 2 years ago....that said it wont happen this year but it was great!!! Not to mention the youtube video of the mulllet boy cussing the tv after the loss!!!



Most fans of teams that are not that great get there kicks from beating elite teams.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 20, 2009)

chadair said:


> it must be better to be a clown fan at a girls school



A little history lesson for ya: FSU existed before UF, it was originally a mens military seminary that trained officers for the Confederacy. Some of these cadets fought at the battle of Natural Bridge below Tallahassee. Sometime after the war of yankee agression FSU became a girls school and UF was created around this time.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 20, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Most fans of teams that are not that great get there kicks from beating elite teams.



Whatever,when is the last time ur GREAT team beat AU!!


----------



## proside (Jun 20, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> Whatever,when is the last time ur GREAT team beat AU!!



Hmmmm I dont know to be honest

But I do know we have won 2 National Championships in the last 3 years

How many have you won lately??


----------



## chadair (Jun 20, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> Whatever,when is the last time ur GREAT team beat AU!!



2002, then AU won '06 and '07. UF has won 8 out of the last 11.but auburn leads the series 38-42-2


----------



## sleeze (Jun 21, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> what does that have to do with your football team in a football thread and them being the 4th best team in the state now?
> 
> UF
> UM
> ...



Yep 4th best in the state.

Wasn't it last year or the year before that Blobby said he was pretty much AFRAID to play USF?


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 21, 2009)

That's big talk coming from a fan of a team that dropped UM from their regular schedule years ago, now who's afraid of who???


----------



## chadair (Jun 21, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> That's big talk coming from a fan of a team that dropped UM from their regular schedule years ago, now who's afraid of who???



big talk from some fan whose team plays in the ACC


----------



## proside (Jun 21, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> That's big talk coming from a fan of a team that dropped UM from their regular schedule years ago, now who's afraid of who???



We keep thumping you guys!!

Your team is known as Florida Hate

We are known as Florida Great!!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 21, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> That's big talk coming from a fan of a team that dropped UM from their regular schedule years ago, now who's afraid of who???





chadair said:


> big talk from some fan whose team plays in the ACC



The ACC is full of em.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 21, 2009)

chadair said:


> 2002, then AU won '06 and '07. UF has won 8 out of the last 11.but auburn leads the series 38-42-2



Thanks Chad  FLA has had great sucess for awhile ,I hope AU can climb back up to a few 10-2 or 11-1 soon


----------



## sleeze (Jun 21, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> i've always hated to play AU since Tubbs has been there.......Glad they got rid of him. He was a good coach IMO.



I agree.  Tubberville is a very good coach.  

Auburn always had pretty good talent.  But Tenn, UGA, UF, and LSU more times than not always had better talent.  

Tubbs was always able to coach his players up, imo.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 21, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I agree.  Tubberville is a very good coach.
> 
> Auburn always had pretty good talent.  But Tenn, UGA, UF, and LSU more times than not always had better talent.
> 
> Tubbs was always able to coach his players up, imo.



He will be missed by all but the Trustees who have tinkered with AU forever...however he is resigning soon..That said Cheezit & his asst. are creating a buzz in the recruiting soooo we will see ,just not this year


----------



## jdgator (Jun 24, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> You can always count on some Gator trash to show his lack of class by kicking an respected old man around.



Whats that? Bobby needs a fresh set of Depends adult diapers? On the way! 

Where is he? OK, we'll get him off the opposing team's bus. He must have gotten lost again. 







---------------------------------------------------------

Half of the seminole alumni want him off the field so they can rebuild the program before he completely kills it. The students have no loyalty to him because they were in elementary school the last time FSU won a championship. They barely remember FSU as a winning team.


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 6, 2009)

How do you spell loser? G.A.T.O.R.S.


----------



## chadair (Jul 6, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> How do you spell loser? G.A.T.O.R.S.



it must really suck to be you


----------



## bullgator (Jul 7, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> you think... he can't help it Stacey...he was born that way.



The only down side to the season getting here is that his sidekick will come sTrolling in......


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 7, 2009)

bullgator said:


> The only down side to the season getting here is that his sidekick will come sTrolling in......



Oh believe me, there will be SEVERAL that feel the urge to sTroll by....


----------



## proside (Jul 8, 2009)

bullgator said:


> The only down side to the season getting here is that his sidekick will come sTrolling in......





BlackSmoke said:


> Oh believe me, there will be SEVERAL that feel the urge to sTroll by....



If us TROLLS did not stroll by, this place would be a very boring place to log on to!!

On second thought it is awesome to log on and see what a great June the Dawgs are having!!!!

Please forgive me, once a TROLL is always a TROLL!!


----------



## bullgator (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry Proside but I'm talking about a REAL troll....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 8, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Sorry Proside but I'm talking about a REAL troll....



Yea I wasn't talking about PS either....his Troll status has been removed as of late  I actually think he's a pretty good guy now and not JUST a ...oh he still likes to  , but don't we all?  But there will be plenty of folks come out of the woodworks come about September, from EVERY team


----------



## bullgator (Jul 8, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yea I wasn't talking about PS either....his Troll status has been removed as of late  I actually think he's a pretty good guy now and not JUST a ...oh he still likes to  , but don't we all?  But there will be plenty of folks come out of the woodworks come about September, from EVERY team



affirmative....


----------



## proside (Jul 8, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yea I wasn't talking about PS either....his Troll status has been removed as of late  I actually think he's a pretty good guy now and not JUST a ...oh he still likes to  , but don't we all?  But there will be plenty of folks come out of the woodworks come about September, from EVERY team



I know what ya saying Smoke, I was just trying to jump start a little trash talking.

I do have Rex mad at me on another thread!!!


----------



## bullgator (Jul 10, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> whats the best is the ones that come in a week before their teams big games....run their mouths, pound their chests and talk junk and run up about 400 posts in a week then after the game.................no more........still looking for about 3 sooner fans like that from last december.



And where is that Razorback fan from a couple years ago?....Fish-On wasn't it?


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 10, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> whats the best is the ones that come in a week before their teams big games....run their mouths, pound their chests and talk junk and run up about 400 posts in a week then after the game.................no more........still looking for about 3 sooner fans like that from last december.



Hey I never left even after we lost to y'all last November I stayed around. I even changed my avatar for 30 days as per our bet. GO NOLES.


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> well, have y'all figured out who's gonna beat UF this year?



Yeah I have, guess who it is???


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say they lose 2 of 3 to Charleston Southern, Troy, and FIU......


----------



## Bodab1974 (Aug 17, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> I think the way to beat them is to keep Tebow off the field. You can do this with a very efficient running offense that scores often after several 8-12 minute drives, got to get in the red zone at the end though. Tebow don't play defense (at least not yet) so beat the Gator "D" and control the clock and your team has a chance.



I only see one flaw...well  actually one per defensive player....  but the biggest is Mr. Brandon Spikes.   Where Tebow is the leader on Florida's amazing offense.   Brandon Spikes leads one nasty and fast defense...   

Nice dream though, good luck with that


----------



## Bodab1974 (Aug 17, 2009)

I think we need to get some avitar bets goin again like we did last year.  Dawg Fans?  Up for a pretty Gator avitar again?


----------

